# Sweetie stories! Sweetie pics!



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Sweetie likes to fall asleep on me these days (i.e., during our cuddle hours). i mean nights. i feel like it's a great sign of trust coming from such a hyper-alert hog that he is. now he relaxes real good, which includes happy twitching and lots of nomming sounds.

***

being as attached to me as he is, he is not exactly amused when my stepdad takes him from me to play. a few nights ago he threw a real tantrum by clicking (popping?) when my stepdad approached to take him away. and two nights ago he was busy being very unamused on the couch with my stepdad and then he saw the cuddle bag hanging sideways on the couch... so he climbed up the back of the couch and leaped into the bag. he must've been thinking that i'd pick it up because he crawled away in disappointment when my stepdad picked him up in the bag.

***

he *loves* to wear his hidey hat in the cage... yes, even if no one's watching. we always find it in the most random places. but we did see him "put it on" just to eat some food, as nonchalantly as ever. i'm sure he thinks that wearing a hat is just cool, period. 

and now some pics:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2 ... a1e7e65dc6

P.S. i may use this thread for further "fun" updates on my little guy.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Cute pictures! MMMmmmm, Turkey. I also like the idea of 1 thread for each hedgie. Almost like a journal.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I love the pictures and look forward to more!


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

D'aww  He's a mommy's boy definitely!!!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Sounds like Sweetie is a one-woman hog. He wuvs his mommy.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Sela said:


> Sounds like Sweetie is a one-woman hog.


he really is. my ma always says that he recognizes only one authority figure.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> Sela said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like Sweetie is a one-woman hog.
> ...


I feel like that's the way it should be


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i really love to feel him so fast asleep, making those nomming sounds.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

blurry, but his beauty shines through:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1 ... 1277586794


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

moooooo:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=6 ... =714763205


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hehehe I love it when hedgies peek out like that ^-^ They think they're being soooo sneaky


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Imma kiss his nose!!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

That is completely adorable!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1 ... 1277586794


----------



## DeniseLynette (Aug 12, 2010)

Sweetie looks like a sweetie 
I love how his underside almost looks grey


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

Where did you get your awesome Hello Kitty hedgiebag? Do you know if I can get a pattern for it or buy one somewhere? That looks great! And perfect for short car trips!


----------

